# Trouble hitting carb goals



## DB7 (Jan 5, 2014)

I say trouble, I have been properly tracking my macros for three days now. But, one thing I always seem to have a mad rush for on a night is carbs. Like tonight, I was 90 carbs down, had some melon and I'm still 55 down!

Does anyone have some tips for quick, easy to make/ eat carbs to have when I'm struggling to hit my target please? I'm also really full, I'm about 500 cals over my daily target not that I'm bothered about eating too much but as I say, I am pretty full!

Cheers!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Scoop of ready brek in your shake??

I'd of thought carbs would be the hardest thing to keep down, not to struggle to hit


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nuts.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Scoops of fine oats, go nutrition, mp, bulk powders all sell them, 2 scoops = >77g carbs. Failing that, Home Bargains plain flapjacks for 29p = 55g carbs


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

If you're struggling to hit carb totals, swap carbs for fats. If you're struggling to get any more in, then your body is probably telling you that it doesn't reallu need any more carbs

Calories are calories


----------



## DB7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks chaps!

Oats, I need oats in my life! I used to love a good oat smoothie before I cycled.

Major, yes, that's true. I'm 60g over in fats today according to myfitness pal. Again, acording to MFP I'm 700 over calories, 950 over what the sticky with the formula suggests.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Coco pops


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

L11 said:


> Coco pops


I like coco pops PWO before my shake


----------

